# Favorite Vonnegut Quotes



## Siglark (Apr 14, 2007)

In honor of his passing.

My favorite is, "Why were so many Americans treated by thir government as though their lives were as disposable as paper facial tissues?"


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 15, 2007)

so it goes.


----------



## TinyMachines (Apr 15, 2007)

life is no way to treat an animal.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 15, 2007)

Go take a flying fuck. Go take a flying fuck at the moooooooon!


----------



## Siglark (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's another good one:


> Here is a lesson in creative writing. First rule: Do not use semicolons. They are transvestite hermaphrodites representing absolutely nothing. All they do is show you've been to college.


He was a man of strong opinions


----------



## Mike C (Apr 16, 2007)

I like that one.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Apr 17, 2007)

All persons, living or dead, are purely coincidental.


----------



## still_flying (Apr 18, 2007)

True terror is to wake up one morning and discovering that your high school class is running the country.


----------



## salad days (Apr 19, 2007)

Life is no way to treat an animal.


----------



## raymondstary (Apr 26, 2007)

I won't look up the exact quote, but he said that even the most horrible things done by humans are done innocently. That's a beautiful and terrible idea, don't you think?


----------

